# Mitsubishi Announces Its 2010 Large Screen 3D DLP Home Cinema TVs



## Chris Blount

Wow! These are some great prices. Mitsubishi might corner the market on 3D HDTVs!

IRVINE, Calif.-- (BUSINESS WIRE) -- Mitsubishi Digital Electronics America, Inc. (MDEA) today announced its 2010 line-up of large screen 3D1 DLP® Home Cinema TVs, which integrate 16-speaker 5.1 channel Dolby® Digital surround sound and internet media streaming capability, delivering the ultimate 3D home entertainment experience. Offering the most 3D TVs in the industry, MDEA brings an unparalleled, immersive 3D experience home with its cinema-like 60, 65, 73 and mammoth 82-inch screen sizes.

Availability and Suggested Retail Pricing

638 Series

WD-60638 - $1,199.00 WD-65638 - $1,499.00 WD-73638 - $1,999.00

738 Series

WD-60738 - $1,399.00 WD-65738 - $1,799.00 WD-73738 - $2,399.00 
WD-82738 - $3,799.00

838 Series

WD-65838 - $2,199.00 WD-73838 - $2,799.00 WD-82838 - $4,499.00

Full article *here*.


----------



## Athlon646464

We just purchased one of their '09 60" versions (WD60737), and we love it! If the NFL goes 3D, and D* carries it, we will get the 3D adapter for it.


----------



## Chris Blount

Agree. I have the Samsung 60" DLP I purchased last year and the adapter should work. It's nice that Mitsubishi is setting a low price point for those who want to dive in.


----------



## erosroadie

Chris Blount said:


> Agree. I have the Samsung 60" DLP I purchased last year and the adapter should work. It's nice that Mitsubishi is setting a low price point for those who want to dive in.


Samsung DLPs definitely offer awesome pictures, especially for fast action/sports. Too bad that they dropped out of the DLP mix. I have seen several of the latest Mitsu DLPs and the picture/price quotient is great!:dance07:


----------



## TANK

Do the DLP's still have those bulbs/lamps that burn out and need replacing ?


----------



## HCN3

It depends. I purchased my Samsung with an LED light engine that is supposed to last the life of the TV a few years back. I think some DLPs still use bulbs but I also think a large number of them have models with LED light options as well.


----------



## paja

TANK said:


> Do the DLP's still have those bulbs/lamps that burn out and need replacing ?


The MITS DLP's do need to have bulbs replaced. However they carry them at their website for a lot less than they used to be.


----------



## tkrandall

Someone is still producing DLP rear projection units? I love my 3+ 61 inch Sammy DLP, but I thought I read rear projection DLPs were going the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## Athlon646464

tkrandall said:


> Someone is still producing DLP rear projection units? I love my 3+ 61 inch Sammy DLP, but I thought I read rear projection DLPs were going the way of the dinosaur.


Uh, see the first post in this thread......

BTW, the bulbs for my Mitsu can be had for around $100.


----------



## Chris Blount

Athlon646464 said:


> Uh, see the first post in this thread......
> 
> BTW, the bulbs for my Mitsu can be had for around $100.


Not bad! If my DLP LED Sammy ever breaks I will probably be getting one of these TV's. Can't beat the prices and I will guess the PQ is quite good.


----------



## tkrandall

I got my Sammy HL6187W back in Dec 2006. It's been used pretty extensively (me watching TV, kids with XBOX). Not to jinx myslef, but I am still on the original bulb. I bought a replacment to have on hand after 1 year, but it is still waiting to be needed.

I must say, I still love the crisp picture from this set.


----------



## stlmike

I know it is not the best place to make a comparison, but everytime I go into the Magnolia at Best Buy to browse, the RP Mits just looks so dim and lifeless compared to the plasmas and LCD flat panels. Also the off-axis brightness drop off is very noticable to me. The price is sure attractive, but I think I'd regret the purchase ultimately... I'd love the huge screen, but I think will hold out for the 72" VIZIO that's on the way


----------



## Chris Blount

stlmike said:


> I know it is not the best place to make a comparison, but everytime I go into the Magnolia at Best Buy to browse, the RP Mits just looks so dim and lifeless compared to the plasmas and LCD flat panels. Also the off-axis brightness drop off is very noticable to me. The price is sure attractive, but I think I'd regret the purchase ultimately... I'd love the huge screen, but I think will hold out for the 72" VIZIO that's on the way


I actually agree with you. The viewing angle on the DLP's are not ideal. Also DLP's tend to have "sparklies" in the picture. The bang for the buck is what attracted me the most however. A 1080p DLP looks pretty darn good with a crisp picture when setup correctly. IHMO, paying over $2000 for a TV is too much. When going that high in price, I would rather just have a nice 1080p projector.


----------



## stlmike

Chris Blount said:


> I actually agree with you. The viewing angle on the DLP's are not ideal. Also DLP's tend to have "sparklies" in the picture. The bang for the buck is what attracted me the most however. A 1080p DLP looks pretty darn good with a crisp picture when setup correctly. IHMO, paying over $2000 for a TV is too much. When going that high in price, I would rather just have a nice 1080p projector.


I agree. I love my Epson 6500 at 131" in the basement. Sadly a projector isn't an option in the living room due to ambient light.


----------



## y2k02c5

Chris Blount said:


> Agree. I have the Samsung 60" DLP I purchased last year and the adapter should work. It's nice that Mitsubishi is setting a low price point for those who want to dive in.


Hey, where did you get the 3D adapter for your sammy? i went on their website, and couldn't find anything. I have the 61" HLT6187S LED DLP, and manual states its 3D ready.

Thanks


----------



## Chris Blount

The 3D adapter isn't available yet and it will be for the mitsubishi TV's. The adapter should work fine for the sammy's. 

The "3D" ready you are talking about is for computer based software that you can use on the Sammy. You need a PC running Tri-Def software and some LCD shutter glasses. I have the set up myself. It works fairly well.


----------



## Rob

I had a Mits 52" DLP. It crapped out of me. Fortunately I had the Fry Extended Warranty. They gave me a Samsung 50" Plasma. I like it much better. Just sharing.


----------



## spartanstew

I bought two Mits DLP's last year (60" & 65") and love them.

Regarding the viewing angle, they've made great strides in the last couple of years. When I move around the room, I don't see any difference in picture until I'm at an extreme angle. However, the brightness does drop off if you change on the vertical axis, which is why it's very important to get the proper height stand for a DLP. The picture will change fairly significantly if you move from seated to standing (or sitting on the floor).


----------



## Athlon646464

spartanstew said:


> I bought two Mits DLP's last year (60" & 65") and love them.
> 
> Regarding the viewing angle, they've made great strides in the last couple of years. When I move around the room, I don't see any difference in picture until I'm at an extreme angle. However, the brightness does drop off if you change on the vertical axis, which is why it's very important to get the proper height stand for a DLP. The picture will change fairly significantly if you move from seated to standing (or sitting on the floor).


Exactly what I experience with mine. I was very careful when picking out the table for it.

The Masters is looking freakin' awesome on my Mitsu! These latest models when set up correctly are incredibly beautiful! My room is large, with skylights and many windows, and I have no issues at all with brightness.


----------



## betterdan

Still loving my 52 inch Mits WD52631. Bought it 3 years ago on Black Friday. I've been through 3 bulbs so far but I actually only had to pay for 1. I check the hourly usage on the bulb each time and we have been averaging 4500 hours per bulb and when it burns out I have calculated we have the tv on for 14 hours a day every day.
I'd definately buy another DLP set, the picture quality is great.


----------



## nuzzy

I didn't see when these would be available. Is there a date given that I missed?

EDIT: IT's May 2010


----------



## bertman64

I saw the low end MITS. 65 c-9 DLP for only 995.00 last week at Fry's, guess it was 2009 model. Also the 73" at costco with free stand for 1699.00. I might give them another chance though my 1st HD ready TV was the 65" Diamond with separate tuner and 5 year warranty for 5,200.00. Coolant leaked onto circuit board and they did not make them anymore so I sold it for 300.00 on Ebay! I now have the 61" and 67" Samsung LED DLP's I got on closeout last year at Conn's for 999 and 1299. Only problem so far was a fan went out so glad I got warranty on the big one! Maybe Chris has the 61 also, not sure if Samsung made 60? Anyway hope I can make 3D work on these, sounds cool!


----------



## Chris Blount

bertman64 said:


> I saw the low end MITS. 65 c-9 DLP for only 995.00 last week at Fry's, guess it was 2009 model. Also the 73" at costco with free stand for 1699.00. I might give them another chance though my 1st HD ready TV was the 65" Diamond with separate tuner and 5 year warranty for 5,200.00. Coolant leaked onto circuit board and they did not make them anymore so I sold it for 300.00 on Ebay! I now have the 61" and 67" Samsung LED DLP's I got on closeout last year at Conn's for 999 and 1299. Only problem so far was a fan went out so glad I got warranty on the big one! Maybe Chris has the 61 also, not sure if Samsung made 60? Anyway hope I can make 3D work on these, sounds cool!


Yes, I have the 61" Sammy I bought back in Nov 2008 on a closeout on Amazon. Still going strong.


----------



## Athlon646464

nuzzy said:


> I didn't see when these would be available. Is there a date given that I missed?
> 
> EDIT: IT's May 2010


I thought I read somewhere it will be this June........


----------



## Tom Robertson

Sorry to rain on the parade. These sound great.

Unfortunately, I'm still very angry with Mits for "the promise module" fiasco. It never lived up to the promises they made.

Well that and the horrible customer service they give, even to authorized repair reps. 

So the next TV will be front projector, I think.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## RAD

Tom Robertson said:


> Sorry to rain on the parade. These sound great.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm still very angry with Mits for "the promise module" fiasco. It never lived up to the promises they made.
> 
> Well that and the horrible customer service they give, even to authorized repair reps.
> 
> So the next TV will be front projector, I think.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


You mean you didn't want to spend $1K for an ATSC tuner and firewire port

I had an install scheduled until my brain woke up and asked WTF I was doing and cancelled it.

Last time I had to deal with them for customer service was back around 1982 when I had a problem with a RPTV that the local folks couldn't figure out how to fix so Mits swapped me out for the next years set. So far I've very happy with my 73735 and hoping the 3D converter gets good reviews.


----------



## EdL

Another Promise victim here too, so be wary of what the adapter will cost. 

I'd love to upgrade from 55 to 65, but I'm still carrying the grudge. On the positive side the set still cranks out a great picture after 7 years.

EdL


----------



## Athlon646464

My only other experience with Mitsu was a very good one. I just sold my WS-46807 I purchased in 2001 to my neighbor for his vacation home. It's still going strong!

I never had a problem with it. I kept it 'tuned' and 'focused' myself with the help of another forum on the 'net.

Ironically, for OTA back then I bought a Samsung tuner.....


----------



## BattleZone

http://www.pcworld.com/article/154129/sony_hdtvs_rated_most_reliable_by_pc_world_readers.html

I can tell you that among my techs (and I agree), the most hated brand of TV to deal with as a tech are Mitsubishis, and many of them tend to have problems. Of course, a big percentage of them are rear projectors, too. But based on what I've seen in the field over the last 8 years, I wouldn't take a brand new Mitsu for free.


----------



## Doug Brott

Just as with any new technology, not all 3D will be created equal .. I'm hoping to get a list of TVs that will be compatible with DIRECTV's 3D in a few weeks for those that have DIRECTV and may be looking to buy.


----------



## bobukcat

Tom Robertson said:


> Sorry to rain on the parade. These sound great.
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm still very angry with Mits for "the promise module" fiasco. It never lived up to the promises they made.
> 
> Well that and the horrible customer service they give, even to authorized repair reps.
> 
> So the next TV will be front projector, I think.
> 
> Cheers,
> Tom


I still haven't forgiven them for putting dozens if not hundreds of improperly spec'd capacitors in the 5 year old 62" DLP set I have or for claiming the ridiculous picture symmetry / "keystone" issue was "within spec" while not being able to show me an actual spec it conformed to. Never again will I purchase a Mits Television.


----------



## mrb627

My cousin has a Mitsu TV that is about 6 years old. Been in the shop four times for service. None of the service visits were shorter than 3 weeks. I'll never own one!


----------



## oldfantom

i have a WD - 62527. Replaced the bulb once. i was happy with it until I saw my parents' Samsung 50" plasma. The picture just does not compare. In addition, there have been recent issues with too few HDMI ports, screen going black when switching from source to source causing me to have to reboot the source (PS3, blue ray or HR21). Wife is going out of town this weekend, I may go shopping. You can't beat the price of one of the RP DLP tvs, but the picture is just not the same as plasma. My big concern is will I be happy come end of August when I start watching football. I need a over 60" screen, semi bright room, good for sports TV.


----------



## spartanstew

oldfantom said:


> i have a WD - 62527. Replaced the bulb once. i was happy with it until I saw my parents' Samsung 50" plasma. The picture just does not compare. In addition, there have been recent issues with too few HDMI ports, screen going black when switching from source to source causing me to have to reboot the source (PS3, blue ray or HR21). Wife is going out of town this weekend, I may go shopping. You can't beat the price of one of the RP DLP tvs, but the picture is just not the same as plasma. My big concern is will I be happy come end of August when I start watching football. I need a over 60" screen, semi bright room, good for sports TV.


You can't compare the 2010 (or even 2009) Mits to the 62527, which is 5 years old. Heck, not only is the 62527 and LCD and NOT a DLP like this thread is discussing, it's not even 1080p. This generation of DLP's is very comparable to Plasma. Your 5 year old LCD is not.


----------



## oldfantom

spartanstew said:


> You can't compare the 2010 (or even 2009) Mits to the 62527, which is 5 years old. Heck, not only is the 62527 and LCD and NOT a DLP like this thread is discussing, it's not even 1080p. This generation of DLP's is very comparable to Plasma. Your 5 year old LCD is not.


Embarrassing as it may be, I was thinking it was a DLP. My other points

(1) I was happy with what I have, until i saw my parents new TV.
(2) Recently I have had issues switching sources. 
(3) I have not seen a rear projection DLP that looks as good as plasma. Which is a different point that item (1). I think everything out there is going to be better than my set. 
(4) The bulb comment was just thrown in to say I have never had bulb issues and so it really is not in my purchase consideration list.

Your assertion that the current slate of DLP offerings looks as good as plasma means I need to rethink my third point. Anyplace you recommend to go compare the sets side by side (best buy, fry's et)?

My shopping list is "I need a (sic) over 60" screen, semi bright room, good for sports TV." I bet if I started a thread asking for advice, with those criteria, I would get a recommendation for every set and or brand with a screen size greater than 60". I would also get a condemnation of every set or brand over 60".


----------



## Athlon646464

I can tell you my 60" Mitsubishi DLP (2009 model) is plenty bright for my 22x24 family room. The room has windows all around as well as two skylights. It's good from the side too. It does lose brightness when you are off center on the vertical, so laying on the floor to watch or standing close and looking down is not so good. You need to set this TV up on a table that is the correct height for your typical viewing position.

As far as where to go, unfortunately many stores will not set their demos up properly, so it's not always a reliable test to trust what you see in stores. I can say that when I decided on my Mitsubishi in January, I went to Paul's TV near Boston and was impressed by a few things:

1) The knowledge of the salesperson
2) The side by side comparisons I was able to do (It looked as though they actually had stuff set up properly.)
3) The screen size for the money with what I purchased

I have to say that the picture quality of the Mitsubishi was all of 90%+ over a couple of plasmas I viewed that were double the price. I settled on the more expensive of the 60" choices of Mitsubishi's, and it cost me about $1300. There was a less expensive 60" Mitsubishi, but it did not look quite as good as the one I settled on.

BTW - the TV I replaced was a 2001 model RPTV from Mitsubishi that never had a problem (46").


----------



## IRL 711

Okay, I hate to rain on everyone bashing Mitsubishi but I have a 6 year old 65 inch rear projection TV ( 65-711 Diamond Line ) and the ONLY problem I've had with it, mechanically, was an alignment issue that a tech from Tweeter ( yeah, I know, wow ) came out and fixed as it was under warranty. Aside from it being "a dinosaur" and only being 1080i, this TV has given me years of great service with a fantastic picture. Yes, it cost me twice as much as current TV's do now and I had to bite my tounge when DLP came along with the slimmer cabinet but I can't justify getting rid of it because it's worked so well. Yes it's boxy, outdated and taking up space in our family room that my wife still reminds me is needed, but I think I'm just going to have to ride it out and wait till it breaks. I've had to look the other way when Best Buy offers 0 % financing for 3 years because I REALLY would like an HDTV that I can hook up a Blu-Ray player to and watch stuff in 1080p. I think if someone were to give me $500 for it the wife might not give me such a hard time when I bring up the subject of a new TV. 

We own a 46" Samsung LCD which is in our bedroom and for the first month we had it I have to admit that I was just amazed at the picture. It's funny to see how much television technology has changed since I purchased my Mitsu. Who would have ever thought they'd be bringing out TV's that are 3D capable.


----------

